# Majestic FP/RB on Clearance at Rockler



## rbooher7526 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sure this has been posted at least once. I just surfed the Rockler site and they now have the Majestic Black Titanium FP or RB on clearance for $19.99. I just grabbed 4 for under $100 including shipping and #+!* taxes. :tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2010)

rbooher7526 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted at least once. I just surfed the Rockler site and they now have the Majestic Black Titanium FP or RB on clearance for $19.99. I just grabbed 4 for under $100 including shipping and #+!* taxes. :tongue:


 

Do you have the link. I went there and do not see it. Thanks.  Sorrry I thought you said PSI and I went to the wrong place._  too grabed a few. Thanks for the heads up. _


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 13, 2010)

That's an awesome deal.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks for posting. Just picked up 7


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 13, 2010)

I would do it too .. if I liked that kit..


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> I would do it too .. if I liked that kit..


 

Just a thought and this actually was provoked by ROJO 22 in a thread  where he is showing a pen he made for a raffle to help people or doctors in Hatai. He used this kit.

My point is for the price of this kit and its bling value it can be used for something like this if anyone is into donation for charities. Would bring in alot more than a slimline or cigar. Just a thought.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 13, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> My point is for the price of this kit and its bling value it can be used for something like this if anyone is into donation for charities. Would bring in alot more than a slimline or cigar. Just a thought.


  True enough .. but I just don't see myself putting my best effort into making something that I don't even like..


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bob...Thanks for posting this. I just picked up 12. its not always possible to be on top of every promotion out there so I appreciate it when someone highlights it. This is a pen kit that makes a grand statement, a real show stopper.Especially when done in Red Jasper trustone.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> True enough .. but I just don't see myself putting my best effort into making something that I don't even like..


 

 I just used your post because it had those words in it and in case someone else was thinking the same thing I thought I would throw an idea out there as a good use for something like this.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. It is a great pen. I ordered 4, wish i could afford more.  Carl


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Even if you don't like the kit, at $20 you get a terriffic nib in a rhodium mount. The nib, feeder and mount cost more than $20. To me this was a no-brainer.


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I just ordered four of each.  At that price I couldn't pass them up.

Jim Smith


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

Even though 'm not a big fan of the pimp crystal we need to remember that sometime soon the Emperor will be discontinued.. I ordered 20, all f/p's.


----------



## cschimmel (Feb 21, 2010)

*free shipping*

I had ordered 4 fountains a few days ago and went back tonight to get a couple more.  The fountains are gone but the roller balls are still in stock.   If you order use coupon code V0204 for free shipping thru 3-15-2010


----------



## chrisk (Feb 22, 2010)

I've just ordered 4 fountains (still in stock) but rollerballs were sold out.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 22, 2010)

*Correct drill bit sizes*

So I assume that since this was posted most of these pens will be out of stock in short order  but for those of you who have never made this pen before, here's a little hint...the drill bit sizes listed in the Rockler catalog and online aren't even CLOSE.  The correct sizes are 37/64 and 15/32.  As far as I know Rockler doesn't even have (at least not advertised) the 37/64, and trying to find one other than mail order is well...just a bit of advice so you don't drill into that expensive oversized blank with the wrong size


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

*You are right, Rockler Instructions are not even close.*

The Rockler instructions are wrong. Here are the correct ones from PSI.
http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKMAJ&PKMAF_ins.pdf

I bought 10 of these just to get the nibs and the Sawarski crystal out of the clip. I pay $11 for a lesser nib and $6 for the crystal. I like the clips and the fenial on these kit but that is all.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Even though 'm not a big fan of the pimp crystal we need to remember that sometime soon the Emperor will be discontinued.. I ordered 20, all f/p's. 
__________________







Every time CUSA gets a kit I like it gets discontinued! I would really like to buy some Lotus kits if anybody has any laying around.


----------



## bkersten (Feb 22, 2010)

Both styles are gone now- word spread quick on these.


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 22, 2010)

I got mine the other day. 5 of each.


----------



## DavidA (Feb 22, 2010)

All gone !!!


----------



## Dvoigt (Feb 24, 2010)

Bummer, I'm late to the game on this one.  I check the website and couldn't even find them in a search.  So they appear to be long gone.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 24, 2010)

Check the local stores, I was able to clear out the Portland Maine Rockler of thier Majestic pens.  They had them priced at the $58 or whatever they were.  I told them of the clearance and boom, instant discount.  They clerk was impressed!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 24, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Check the local stores, I was able to clear out the Portland Maine Rockler of thier Majestic pens.  They had them priced at the $58 or whatever they were.  I told them of the clearance and boom, instant discount.  They clerk was impressed!


You were lucky I tried the local store here and they said no deal. It cost them more than that for the kit and they would not honor the web price.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought a bunch of them, but before free shipping and I had to pay sales tax.

I could let go of 3 FP's and 3 RB's but I would need $25 plus shipping (+/- $1.00)
Sorry, but that is what I have in 'em.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 25, 2010)

Andy I'd like 1 of each please. PM sent.


----------

